# NOOK Simple Touch $20 at Radio Shack!



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

My local Radio Shack had one in stock, I was sooo tempted to go buy it at that price, but since I already own a Kindle PW & iPad I have no use for it!

http://www.itechpost.com/articles/8923/20130509/barnes-noble-nook-simple-touch-19-glowlight-29-radio-shack.htm

Radio Shack.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Just got back from Walmart, they had 8 of the Nook Simple Touch. They honored the printout price, I bought 2 of them for gifts. I read that some Target stores were doing the same.... just print up the page from radioshack.com.


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

That's a great price! But I wouldn't get one simply because I really like my lighted reader (paperwhite). Waiting delivery of a lighted Kobo (Glo) so I can compare it.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

My aunt is a BN loyalist, and doesn't want a Kindle, but expressed interest in the Nook. I called our Radio Shack stores asking if the Nook was in stock so I could get her one, but was twice told all Shacks on Oklahoma are out of the Nook. I suspect they are getting a lot of calls, as they volunteered this without me asking.

Target's website says they won't honor printout prices of competitors if the competitor is sold out, which is what the Shack website shows. Was that not a problem?


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Target's website says they won't honor printout prices of competitors if the competitor is sold out, which is what the Shack website shows. Was that not a problem?


It doesn't hurt to print up the webpage, go to your local Walmart or Target & give it a shot. Also read on slickdeals that some Best Buy stores are honoring the price with the printout.

I got mine at Walmart & it wasn't a problem. If the offer would have been online only, I don't think they would have honored the price, but since they were also selling in the stores at that price they honored it. Radio Shack is sold out online, but there still may be a few out there in stores.

My local Radio Shack sold their last Simple Touch yesterday & they told me that they got quite a few phone calls from all over... as far as Texas. They weren't allowed to ship them out though & could only do in-store sales. This afternoon I bought their last Simple Touch Glowlight for $29.95, just couldn't pass it up at that price! I already have a Paperwhite, which I love, but I will use the NOOK for library loans. Sometimes overdrive only has epub versions for some of the books I want to borrow & this way I can read them on the Nook.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Just got back from Walmart.  They did price-match - a bit reluctantly - had to get a manager because it was an on-line Radio Shack printout I had.  They weren't being jerks, but their policy is to match in-store prices, not online ones, and the manager called Radio Shack to confirm that it had also been the in-store price.  The manager said it was a one-time thing to price-match this particular deal - I promised I wouldn't tell anyone (locally!).  And I paid the $3 extra for a 2-yr extended warranty from Walmart (it's based on the item price) as a tiny thank you for the good deal.  Also I just don't have total faith as to how long B&N will be supporting Nook devices the way things seem to be going.  

And I thanked her profusely.  

(On a side note - the guys working the counter didn't seem to be aware of the Walmart price rollback from $79.99 to $59.99 - even though it was there on the case where the Nooks were. )

And it's just dawned on me that I'm an idiot - I should've told her to check on the Glow edition while she was calling - although I don't know if Walmart even carries them.  But I should've asked the question!!


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Meemo said:


> Just got back from Walmart. They did price-matche - a bit reluctantly - had to get a manager because it was an on-line Radio Shack printout I had. They weren't being jerks, but their policy is to match in-store prices, not online ones, and the manager called Radio Shack to confirm that it had also been the in-store price. The manager said it was a one-time thing to price-match this particular deal - I promised I wouldn't tell anyone (locally!). And I paid the $3 extra for a 2-yr extended warranty from Walmart (it's based on the item price) as a tiny thank you for the good deal. Also I just don't have total faith as to how long B&N will be supporting Nook devices the way things seem to be going.
> 
> And I thanked her profusely.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear you were able to get the deal!  Too bad you didn't think about checking on the Glowlight, my Walmart had about 6 of them & they were priced at $119.00.

I'm not too worried about B&N, since I plan to use the Nook just for library loans, plus most places that sell ebooks offer epub.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

cagnes said:


> Glad to hear you were able to get the deal!  Too bad you didn't think about checking on the Glowlight, my Walmart had about 6 of them & they were priced at $119.00.
> 
> I'm not too worried about B&N, since I plan to use the Nook just for library loans, plus most places that sell ebooks offer epub.


I didn't notice any of the Glow models at our Walmart, then again I wasn't really looking, just didn't think about it. Maybe I should hit up one of the other local Walmarts...nah, now I'm just getting greedy!  I do predict an influx of Nook Simple Touches on eBay though...

I'm not so much worried about the book availability - it's support for the device itself that I wonder about long-term. So many rumors, including that they might stop producing the devices altogether and just sell books for reading on apps, etc.

At any rate, it's charging, has enough juice now that I've gone through set-up with it and have it all ready to go. Just need to connect it to the computer and Calibre and load up some books. I'm always surprised at how many B&N Nook books I have - 85 not counting the owner's manual. They were all freebies.


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

With prices coming down, more and more people will buy an e-reader or tablet.


----------



## Tyler Cook (May 11, 2013)

That was a really good deal!  I would have done the same if I didn't already have one!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

So I've spent a little time with it, and I actually like this little Nook Simple Touch. I've transferred books over to it from Calibre, I've put them on "Shelves" (Nook's version of Collections) - still not crazy about how they do those (I had the original Nook), but it was easy enough to do. The touch screen is nice and responsive. The page turn buttons are not. But that's okay because the touch screen works so nicely. Ordered an M-edge Go cover for it but I actually like using it with no cover. I ordered a fun Decalgirl skin because while the back is really nice for holding, it shows fingerprints. And I think I'm really gonna like this skin - Flamingos! I'll probably only put it on the back. 









I've made out pretty well with all the accessorizing, too - M-edge cover was only $10.50, found an M-edge e-Luminator Touch light at Big Lots for just $2.50(!), and had a 25% off coupon for Decalgirl. We've got a fair amount of travel in the car coming up in the next few months and while I really love reading on my iPad Mini, it's not great for reading in the car. So I'll be giving this a good workout there, as well as outside this summer. Glad I made that short trip to Walmart, even though I'd sworn I'd never buy another Nook!


----------

